# Sorry guys



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

It is very clear Mr Sprig (Jeff) and I dont see eye to eye and I apologise to the board for subjecting everyone to our differences.  Especially Dannyboy it was his thread that was hijacked


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Sounds like we all need to spend more time hunting. :lol: Let's all go kill some birds, or throw some bumpers. 

Steve I got my bumper launcher from ebay yesterday. It's a great way to break up the same old training routine. I've decided to make next week a back to the basic week. I plan on not throwing bumpers, give her some time off and work on basic commands, and fetch/hold games. Maybe a fun bumper or two at the end of the session. 

Good luck to everyone this next week. -Blake


----------

